# Surge XT Preset Browser - summarize categories from different suppliers



## pulpfiction (Apr 18, 2022)

Hi,

I have recently discovered Surge XT for myself. Unfortunately I don't really get along with the preset browser.
Is it possible, for example, in the category "Leads" to display the leads from Factory and Third Party at the same time.

Until now, I have to select a third party manufacturer or "Factory Presets" individually. This is tedious if you want to quickly listen to all presets in a category. You always have to change the preset manufacturer...

I would also be interested to know if it is possible to leave the preset window open when switching through the individual presets.

Thanks!


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 18, 2022)

You can search by category, press the magnifier icon in top left of preset browser, then you can type in CAT="Leads" and it will list all patches that are leads.

However, currently, this search window will close when you select a patch to load and you will have to repeat your search then. A more substantial upgrade to the patch browser is planned for XT 2.0, but there is no expected release date as of yet.


----------



## pulpfiction (Apr 18, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> You can search by category, press the magnifier icon in top left of preset browser, then you can type in CAT="Leads" and it will list all patches that are leads.


Unfortunately, when I enter CAT="Leads" and then select a preset, the listing of all presets disappears again and I would have to re-enter that each time. Is there something I am missing here?


EvilDragon said:


> However, currently, this search window will close when you select a patch to load and you will have to repeat your search then. A more substantial upgrade to the patch browser is planned for XT 2.0, but there is no expected release date as of yet.


Thanks! Good to know!


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 18, 2022)

As I mentioned above, you're not missing anything. That's how it is for now.

You could, however, make your own foldering of all patches, merging all factory and 3rd party presets into top level folders with patches belonging to a certain category, without segregation by author. Put this in your user data folder, Patches subfolder. There's nothing preventing you to do that.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 30, 2022)

OK so if you feel adventurous, the current nightly build of Surge XT 1.1 has an option (in Menu->Workflow) to retain the patch search results window even after loading the patch (Ctrl+click or Ctrl+Enter dismiss the search results on load in that case). It is supposed to be enabled by default. You can download nightly here.


----------

